# Sram Force on Orca



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Anyone running 2010 Force on their 2010 Orca experiencing noisy or rattling shifting and pedaling? I'm just wondering if there's a dropout alignment issue.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Yes*

My wife has that exact set up (2010 Force - 2010 Orca) and it run perfectly smooth a quiet. As you said, possibly and alignment/or adjustment issue.


----------

